# LM2 or Flowmaster 44's?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I got my wife bending on me puttin some mufflers on the goat.

I'm looking for a loud deep agressive tone. without the drone
Should I go with the 44's or the LM2's?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You will have a moderate amount of drone at cruising speed with the LMII’s. At WOT it’s just like the LMI, NASCAR. The LMII is relatively quite just putting around at low speeds/RPM. Also, watch out for the clearance on the passenger side because the bend around the differential is not always adequate. The rattle will drive you crazy.

I love SLP stuff, but I understand it’s not a good fit for all…


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I went w/ the super 44's and love them!! Sound is great, low rumble at idle and full roar at wot. I have some vids posted on here if you wanna do a search for them. I also replaced the resonator w/ an x-pipe as well which is something you might wanna consider if your looking for a deeper tone. There is also no drone at all at any speeds.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoever had it before me cut off the Rez already.
I was thinking that with the rez delete and the LM2 stright through design, I would lose too much back pressure.

I think I'm sold on the 44's.

thank you for all your help


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Super 44's rock...I love mine.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> I went w/ the super 44's and love them!! Sound is great, low rumble at idle and full roar at wot. I have some vids posted on here if you wanna do a search for them. I also replaced the resonator w/ an x-pipe as well which is something you might wanna consider if your looking for a deeper tone. There is also no drone at all at any speeds.


Where did you get the x pipe from? Is it as simple as cutting off the resonator and welding the x on?


----------

